# High Efficiency Toilets



## Retroloco-LJ (May 7, 2013)

Has anyone found that your customers prefer a single type over the other? Obviously I mean when cost isn't a factor... 


An Ounce of Prevention is Worth a Pound of Cure... 

-Retroloco-LJ
____________________
http://fhfurr.com


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Retroloco-LJ said:


> Has anyone found that your customers prefer a single type over the other? Obviously I mean when cost isn't a factor...
> 
> 
> An Ounce of Prevention is Worth a Pound of Cure...
> ...


What is your exact question, Retro? Do you mean what kind of high efficiency but like a 1 or 2 piece? Brand? a particular GPF?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

We have had really good luck with the Toto Drake. That's about as fancy as we get.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Are you talking about a dual flush?


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Retro,

I have some doubts that you are a professional in the plumbing/mechanical trade. Your intro was vague and you have not written or posted anything that would indicate you're an actual plumber. I see the link you have posted, but that means nothing (to me) Answer this for me-

1) Are you a licensed plumber or Registered apprentice?

2) How long have you been in the trade?

3) A building sewer that extends 150' at 1/8 per ft, from the building to the street with an invert elevation of 7' 1" at the building would have an invert
elevation of_______________?

4) What is the maximum DFU allowed on a 3 inch horizontal fixture branch?

5) How many fixtures units may be installed on a 3" stack of 2 branch intervals?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I get bit leery when he use a furance for a boiler in his business website...


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Retro,
> 
> I have some doubts that you are a professional in the plumbing/mechanical trade. Your intro was vague and you have not written or posted anything that would indicate you're an actual plumber. I see the link you have posted, but that means nothing (to me) Answer this for me-
> 
> ...


LMFAO somethings never change


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Retro,
> 
> I have some doubts that you are a professional in the plumbing/mechanical trade. Your intro was vague and you have not written or posted anything that would indicate you're an actual plumber. I see the link you have posted, but that means nothing (to me) Answer this for me-
> 
> ...


Noooooooo!! No test or questions on Friday afternoon!


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

C is for cookie and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Retro,
> 
> I have some doubts that you are a professional in the plumbing/mechanical trade. Your intro was vague and you have not written or posted anything that would indicate you're an actual plumber. I see the link you have posted, but that means nothing (to me) Answer this for me-
> 
> ...


 






RetroLoco has established that he (or she) is in the pipe trades. Not all PZ site members are plumbers who are or were at one time working in the field. Having turned wrenches is not a pre-requisite to be a member here.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> RetroLoco has established that he (or she) is in the pipe trades. Not all PZ site members are plumbers who are or were at one time working in the field. Having turned wrenches is not a pre-requisite to be a member here.


Did we miss the formal introduction??


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Did we miss the formal introduction??


 There wasnt one, it least one I could find


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> RetroLoco has established that he (or she) is in the pipe trades. Not all PZ site members are plumbers who are or were at one time working in the field. Having turned wrenches is not a pre-requisite to be a member here.


Tommy,

I am just pointing out that I have not seen anything that indicates he is a professional. Yes, I see he has a link, but that means nothing, anyone can post anything. I joined PZ to talk with pro's, not joe's. I ask you to please point me to something that indicates he is a Professional, therefore I will know who I'm talking to. Retro was asked about his background and he/she avoided the question all together, and tried to talk about the Yankee's!! However, I now see where retro made it clear they do not know much about plumbing and is not a plumber.

Thanks,
-James


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Did we miss the formal introduction??


 







He did an intro. See here: http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/where-everyone-3207/index27/#post406076


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Retro,
> 
> I have some doubts that you are a professional in the plumbing/mechanical trade. Your intro was vague and you have not written or posted anything that would indicate you're an actual plumber. I see the link you have posted, but that means nothing (to me) Answer this for me-
> 
> ...


3 is 8' 7 3/4". If I understand the question 

4 and 5 I don't know but I will soon when I prep for my masters test.


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Building invert elevation should be 7'10 3/8.. At 150' at 1/8 per foot is 9.375 inches of slope for the run.
4 is 20 
5 is 48 but not 100% on that one..


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Peppe1019 said:


> Building invert elevation should be 7'10 3/8.. At 150' at 1/8 per foot is 9.375 inches of slope for the run.
> 4 is 20
> 5 is 48 but not 100% on that one..


 I don't know how or why but you used 1/16th per foot.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

9.375. Is the slope on a 150 ft run at 1/16" of fall. Unless I'm totally doin it wrong 

1/8 fall. Every 8 foot of run you fall an inch so 150/8 = 18.75. Or 1' 6 3/4" of fall

1/16 fall is half of that. 9.375


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Peppe1019 said:


> Building invert elevation should be 7'10 3/8.. At 150' at 1/8 per foot is 9.375 inches of slope for the run.
> 4 is 20
> 5 is 48 but not 100% on that one..


Your invert elevation answer is incorrect (Take a look at Tex Mech Plumber's answer). The rest is looking good.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

justme said:


> I don't know how or why but you used 1/16th per foot.


 








1/8" pitch per foot = 1" per 8'

10" per 80'

20" per 160'


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Give us another test question


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the correction all i dont know why i did 1/16 either my apologies txmech you were correct..
Talk about a brainfart, Can i get a mulligan on that!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Give us another test question


 






10" diameter pipe, schedule 40, length is 110' long; how many gallons in the pipe?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

422.40 gal


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I know that's not exact cuz I look it up in a copper tube hand book and the I'd of 10" copper isn't exactly 10" more like 9.5. 

I know you use pie to find the volume in sq in and then figure how many gallons fit in that area


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Give us another test question


1) A building sewer 96 feet long with 1/8 inch per foot, is filled with water and a 12 foot head is applied at the high point. What is the total PSI at the low point?

2) What is the maximum amount of fixtures that may connect to a horizontal circuit vented branch?

3) A water supply tank is supplied with water at a rate of 174 GPM, what is 
the required diameter of the overflow pipe in inches?

4) What is the maximum distance a 4 inch vent can run that serves a 4 
inch stack with 129 DFU's discharging into the stack?

5) When the total fixture load on a combined building sewer is less than 256 DFU's, the equivalent drainage area in horizontal projection shall be taken as______________


There ya go TX.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Peppe1019 said:


> Thanks for the correction all i dont know why i did 1/16 either my apologies txmech you were correct..
> Talk about a brainfart, Can i get a mulligan on that!!


Would the exam given by NJ give you a 'mulligan'?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> 422.40 gal


 







Doing it quickly, I'm getting 448.50 gallons. But I already passed my state exam so I don't care if I'm wrong.....:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Good lord. Where'd you get those questions ?? I better start studying and preping for my masters 

In Texas the j man test is over installation and fabrication and not really over design of systems. Dfw fu ect ect arnt on it. I get what's its all about just haven't learned it yet. To do a union apprenticeship with school you have to live in a big city. I don't. Most work I've done was engineered so I didn't need to know dfu. Just code for install. I'm full of excuses. But to be honest those questions are over my head ... I hope I'm not the only one ???


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Doing it quickly, I'm getting 448.50 gallons. But I already passed my state exam so I don't care if I'm wrong.....:laughing:


How do you do it. What the formula. In English plz


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

...


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Would the exam given by NJ give you a 'mulligan'?


Nope they definitely wouldnt but hopefully it wouldve been my only wrong answer. my thought process was correct, After all i am human and mistakes do happen..


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Haha. You aren't the only one. I started to think about it. It hurt my brain. I stopped. Man it's been 9 years since I passed all my exams, and the stuff I don't use on a regular basis is buried DEEP DEEP in my brain. Lol. That's why I'm on the Z, so all you smart f'rs can help if I need it. Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I see it but can't figure it out I'm a hands on learner


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> How do you do it. What the formula. In English plz


Diameter X Diameter X Length X .0034 = Gallons.

All Measurements MUST be in inches.

This is one of the shortest and fastest methods.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Math is math.

I want to know about question 3. Overflow pipe size?

Anyone?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> How do you do it. What the formula. In English plz


 







OK. Pi x radius squared or 3.14 x 5" x 5 "=78.50 square inches for the area of the 10" diameter pipe. Then,

78.50 sq. in. x 1,320 inches (110'x12"=1320 inches)=103,620 cu. inches.

Then, per my book, 103,620 cu. in. x .00433 gives you gallons. It's easy if you follow the book. Our state master's exam is open book.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Good lord. Where'd you get those questions ?? I better start studying and preping for my masters
> 
> In Texas the j man test is over installation and fabrication and not really over design of systems. Dfw fu ect ect arnt on it. I get what's its all about just haven't learned it yet. To do a union apprenticeship with school you have to live in a big city. I don't. Most work I've done was engineered so I didn't need to know dfu. Just code for install. I'm full of excuses. But to be honest those questions are over my head ... I hope I'm not the only one ???


when you take a masters prep course they will show you how to figure DFU's its just charts . Because you will need to know this for the test ,you have to size the sewer and vent system for the test points will be taken off for oversizing or undersizing .


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

redbeardplumber said:


> Math is math.
> 
> I want to know about question 3. Overflow pipe size?
> 
> Anyone?


I'll give you a hint. It's in your Water supply and distribution chapter of your code book. (least it should be).


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> OK. Pi x radius squared or 3.14 x 5" x 5 "=78.50 square inches for the area of the 10" diameter pipe. Then,
> 
> 78.50 sq. in. x 1,320 inches (110'x12"=1320 inches)=103,620 cu. inches.
> 
> Then, per my book, 103,620 cu. in. x .00433 gives you gallons. It's easy if you follow the book. Our state master's exam is open book.


Il study it and get back to you. Our test is closed book


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe this is easier to see. I will make little drawings to help me solve mathematical equations.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

justme said:


> when you take a masters prep course they will show you how to figure DFU's its just charts . Because you will need to know this for the test ,you have to size the sewer and vent system for the test points will be taken off for oversizing or undersizing .


These types of questions arnt on the test ?? I know about the charts. I've been asking younger masters about the test. They know my work and say il do just fine if I pay attention in class 
U size dfu. Water fu gas pipe vent pipe is what I was told


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> These types of questions arnt on the test ?? I know about the charts. I've been asking younger masters about the test. They know my work and say il do just fine if I pay attention in class
> U size dfu. Water fu gas pipe vent pipe is what I was told


You got it in the bag TX. Just study and focus.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Diameter X Diameter X Length X .0034 = Gallons.
> 
> All Measurements MUST be in inches.
> 
> This is one of the shortest and fastest methods.


It worked. What's the .0034. Is it always .0034. No matter what size pipe ??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> OK. Pi x radius squared or 3.14 x 5" x 5 "=78.50 square inches for the area of the 10" diameter pipe. Then,
> 
> 78.50 sq. in. x 1,320 inches (110'x12"=1320 inches)=103,620 cu. inches.
> 
> Then, per my book, 103,620 cu. in. x .00433 gives you gallons. It's easy if you follow the book. Our state master's exam is open book.


Ok I follow till the x .00433. What's that . A conversion for gal into sq in


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Never mind I see it on ur conversion chart. Hard part is remembering the formula


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Triplecrown24 said:


> You got it in the bag TX. Just study and focus.


Thanks bro


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

...this is a chart out of one of my study books: write it on some paper and stick it in your boot the day of the exam.....:laughing:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> These types of questions arnt on the test ?? I know about the charts. I've been asking younger masters about the test. They know my work and say il do just fine if I pay attention in class
> U size dfu. Water fu gas pipe vent pipe is what I was told


Right there not in the written question part , but for the building you will have to size the drain and vent system , water system , gas system and vent system off the gas appliances .


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

justme said:


> Right there not in the written question part , but for the building you will have to size the drain and vent system , water system , gas system and vent system off the gas appliances .


Ate ther OSHA questions ??


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> It worked. What's the .0034. Is it always .0034. No matter what size pipe ??


Yes. As long as you know the diameter. 

The formula is ALWAYS the same.

Diameter X Diameter X Length X .0034 = gallons

All measurements must be in inches.

I can't stress that enough.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ate ther OSHA questions ??


 yea , study the osha too for the shoring and using timber for shoring.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Or u could just use this program to do your conversions.lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Yes. As long as you know the diameter.
> 
> The formula is ALWAYS the same.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

justme said:


> Or u could just use this program to do your conversions.lol


What's the app?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What's the app?


Plumbing Formulator version 4.1


----------

